# Best backup setup?



## duper (May 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm starting to consider a more sophisticated way of backing up my large movie files. I have 3 external hard drives (2x1 TB, and 1x2TB), which I share between multiple MacBook Pros. 

I was considering buying a Mediasonic HFR2 SU2S2 Pro Raid Box and dropping all the hard drives in there:

Mediasonic HFR2-SU2S2 Pro RAID Box 4 Bay 3.5IN SATA Drive RAID Enclosure USB2.0 eSATA Black

Does anyone have some cool setups they can share? 

Thanks much.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

duper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm starting to consider a more sophisticated way of backing up my large movie files. I have 3 external hard drives (2x1 TB, and 1x2TB), which I share between multiple MacBook Pros.
> 
> ...


that's a great idea. just make sure you dump the movies off to your macbook pros before you set the raid up. Actually, I should note that I believe the hard drives must be the exact same type and model -someone will correct me if i'm wrong.

If i'm correct, you can buy 2 TB Seagate 5400 for around $80 each. That's what I did. Then I used my older external to back up specific folders using carbon copy cloner (fantastic app). Your old externals will still have an important use if you're worried about not using them.

But don't buy WD green drives - they spin down which causes the RAID to not be recognized. I had to exchange mine b/c the store didn't tell me it would spin down after I told them I wanted to set up a raid...grr....

Anyhoo, good luck!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

keebler27 said:


> Actually, I should note that I believe the hard drives must be the exact same type and model -someone will correct me if i'm wrong.


The drives have to match if setting up the Mediasonic as a RAID. If setting it up as a JBOD, it works fine with a variety of different size and speed drives. (but as noted, do NOT use the WD Green drives)

I have a Mediasonic box myself. It was initially set up as a raid. Worked great. Then I put all the drives into my new Mac Pro and used all my old drives as a JBOD for a TimeMachine backup. Works well too.

A7


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

duper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm starting to consider a more sophisticated way of backing up my large movie files. I have 3 external hard drives (2x1 TB, and 1x2TB), which I share between multiple MacBook Pros.
> 
> ...



That's a great price for that box. The one thing I would say is tht if you are using it for backup I would not RAID your drives, it adds a layer of potential failure that need not be there just for back up. Back ups are safer if they are just on a single unRAIDed drive.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

screature said:


> Back ups are safer if they are just on a single unRAIDed drive.


Unless you're using a Drobo, but make it two Drobos. 

(cue: mguertin, screature.  )


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL. We will just avoid that topic and just say don't go Drobo for valuable backups.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mguertin said:


> LOL. We will just avoid that topic and just say don't go Drobo for valuable backups.


:lmao: You got it Bjornbro... the usual suspects to chime in....

A Drobo is not as good a backup option as a hard drive connected via eSATA, USB, or Firewire. It adds the same unnecessary "layer" of vulnerability as any RAID option, regardless of Drobo's proprietary architecture.

*Individual* hard drive(s) without any form of array is the *safest* route to go for backup purposes.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

*Maybe there are good suggestions...*

Hi guys. It's been a while since Ive been on these forums so I thought I'd pay a visit. I have 1x1TB HD backup now as a time machine backup & a separate 500GBx2 Mirrored Raid set up that's separate for just my 350GB iTunes library. I'm wondering what's the best automated backup solution for me to backup the iTunes library & the Time Machine backup. I don't want just the raid to be my only iTunes backup.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> Hi guys. It's been a while since Ive been on these forums so I thought I'd pay a visit. I have 1x1TB HD backup now as a time machine backup & a separate 500GBx2 Mirrored Raid set up that's separate for just my 350GB iTunes library. I'm wondering what's the best automated backup solution for me to backup the iTunes library & the Time Machine backup. I don't want just the raid to be my only iTunes backup.


You can use Carbon Copy Cloner for scheduled clones and synchronizations. It's free (donation ware). I would never use RAID as a backup. Individual unRAIDed drives is the safest way to go.


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Would that CCC be a good way of making an EXACT copy of my iTunes Library without having extra files there?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

7gabriel5elpher said:


> Would that CCC be a good way of making an EXACT copy of my iTunes Library without having extra files there?


What extra files are you worried about? CCC will do an incremental back up and only add that which has changed if that is what you mean... not quite sure?


----------



## sadmemories20 (Mar 21, 2011)

duper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm starting to consider a more sophisticated way of backing up my large movie files. I have 3 external hard drives (2x1 TB, and 1x2TB), which I share between multiple MacBook Pros.
> 
> ...



If i'm correct, you can buy 2 TB Seagate 5400 for around $80 each. That's what I did. Then I used my older external to back up specific folders using carbon copy cloner (fantastic app). Your old externals will still have an important use if you're worried about not using them.



__________________
watch online movies


----------

